# [solved] Wird diese Hardware unterstützt?

## schachti

Ich bin gerade kurz davor, mir ein neues Mainboard zu kaufen. Auf den Kandidaten, die in Frage kommen, sitzen die folgenden Netzwerkchips:

Onboard Realtek 8211BL PHY(10/100/1000Mbit)

Onboard Realtek RTL8110SC chip (10/100/1000Mbit)

Onboard Marvell 88E1116 PHY(10/100/1000Mbit)

Ich habe sie explizit nicht in der Kernel-Config gefunden - da es sich aber um Boards mit NForce 520/550/560 handelt, denke ich, dass sie eigentlich unterstützt werden sollten...   :Question:  Werden die evtl. vom forcedeth Treiber unterstützt?

Wie sieht es mit dem Sound

ALC 888

ALC 883

aus? Greift hier hda_intel? Auf http://www.alsa-project.org habe ich leider nichts gefunden...   :Embarassed: 

EDIT: solved.

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi,

Treiber für dein Marvell GbE Chip kannst du immer von www.marvell.com runterladen.

Die Treiber sind up2date. Mit den original Treibern wirst du keine probleme haben.

gruß

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Auf der Downloadseite von Realtek sind o.g. Netzwerkics gar nicht aufgelistet.

Die Soundchips werden - so weit ich weiß - durch den HDA Intel Treiber unterstützt.

----------

## schachti

Na ich hoffe einfach mal das beste, Board ist nämlich schon bestellt... Für den Notfall habe ich ja eine PCI-Netzwerkkarte in meiner Bastelkiste.   :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

ok, für diejenigen, die später beim Suchen vielleicht mal auf diesen Thread stoßen. Das Gigabyte GA-M56S-S3 mit nForce 560 Chipsatz wird, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, voll unterstützt;

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Onboard Realtek 8211BL PHY(10/100/1000Mbit)
> 
> 

 

läuft mit dem forcedeth Treiber (wegen eines Bugs im BIOS oder im forcedeth Treiber wechselt allerdings bei jedem Booten die MAC, was in Verbindung mit den udev-Regeln dazu führt, dass man spätestens nach dem zweiten Booten erstmal ohne Netzzugang dasteht - ich sage ja schon ständig, dass man dieses "Feature" zumindest irgendwie deaktivieren können sollte).

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ALC 888
> 
> 

 

Funktioniert ebenfalls, allerdings nicht mit ALSA 1.0.14 (die Version im 2.6.22'er Kernel), sondern nur mit ALSA 1.0.15rc2 (oder ich habe zu wenig probiert, um es mit ALSA 1.0.14 zum Laufen zu bekommen).

Damit setze ich den Thread mal auf solved.

----------

## blice

Hi ich habe auch ein Gigabyte Board (MCP61-S3) mit RLT8211 (forcedeth) und ALC883 (snd-hda-intel)   

Leider klappt das mit dem Sound nicht so recht .. auch nicht mit alsa im beta modus..

----------

## UTgamer

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich bin gerade kurz davor, mir ein neues Mainboard zu kaufen. Auf den Kandidaten, die in Frage kommen, sitzen die folgenden Netzwerkchips:
> 
> Onboard Realtek 8211BL PHY(10/100/1000Mbit)
> 
> Onboard Realtek RTL8110SC chip (10/100/1000Mbit)
> ...

 

Genau an so einem hing ich gestern den ganzen Tag mit nForce560.

Die Netzwerkkarte war eine R81111B, die wird denke ich nur als 100MBit vom Kernel direkt unterstützt, aber sie lief mit einem Vanilla 2.6.22-7 Kernel.

Beim Sound ALC 888 war ich aber auch erst aufgeschmissen, hat mich einigen Schweiß bis fast zur Aufgabe gekostet. Die Treiber dafür findest du hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4272839.html#4272839

Beim Booten habe ich allerdings noch einen Fehler der so nicht mitgelogt wird, der direkt vor dem Laden der Festplatten kommt. Der Kernel läßt eine ganze Seite an 3 stelligen durch Kommatas getrennte Zahlenreihen durchflitzen und schreibt dann darunter:

Not fixing this.

Ich kann leider nicht erkennen was das für ein Gerät ist.

Ist er einmal oben läuft soweit alles stabil, auch endlich der Ton.  :Wink: 

Bei mir ist es ein - MSI K9N Neo V3.

[Edit]

Not fixing this

Die Zahlenreihen sehen folgendermaßen aus:

478:15/00, ..., ....

Es scheint etwas mit dem nForce560 SATA zu tun zu haben, den obwohl das System sauber runterfährt, korrigiert er beim wiederhochfahren manchmal das Dateisystem.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## schachti

 *blice wrote:*   

> Leider klappt das mit dem Sound nicht so recht .. auch nicht mit alsa im beta modus..

 

Was genau klappt denn nicht?

----------

## schachti

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es scheint etwas mit dem nForce560 SATA zu tun zu haben, den obwohl das System sauber runterfährt, korrigiert er beim wiederhochfahren manchmal das Dateisystem.  

 

Ich bekomme solche Meldungen nicht. Mein Gigabyte bietet mir die Möglichkeit einzustellen, in welchem Modus ich den SATA Controller betreiben möchte ("IDE", "AHCI" oder "RAID"). Ich habe das auf AHCI gestellt, und es scheint soweit auch zu klappen...

----------

## blice

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *blice wrote:*   Leider klappt das mit dem Sound nicht so recht .. auch nicht mit alsa im beta modus.. 
> 
> Was genau klappt denn nicht?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-586550.html

----------

## UTgamer

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   
> 
> Es scheint etwas mit dem nForce560 SATA zu tun zu haben, den obwohl das System sauber runterfährt, korrigiert er beim wiederhochfahren manchmal das Dateisystem.   
> 
> Ich bekomme solche Meldungen nicht. Mein Gigabyte bietet mir die Möglichkeit einzustellen, in welchem Modus ich den SATA Controller betreiben möchte ("IDE", "AHCI" oder "RAID"). Ich habe das auf AHCI gestellt, und es scheint soweit auch zu klappen...

 

Ich bin noch mitten drinnen und schaue dort nachher mal, das neueste BIOS-Update das irgend etwas an den CPU-Erkennungen fixen soll kann ich nicht brennen. Da es für DOS ist. Jedoch kein DOS das ich noch von Win95/98/98SE habe bootet auf dieser HW. Was stellen die ewig gestrigen BIOS-Ersteller sich eigentlich vor?

Auch mußte ich überhaupt erstmal ein Diskettenlaufwerk auftreiben, was ich woanders ausbauen mußte.

----------

## schachti

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bin noch mitten drinnen und schaue dort nachher mal, das neueste BIOS-Update das irgend etwas an den CPU-Erkennungen fixen soll kann ich nicht brennen. Da es für DOS ist. Jedoch kein DOS das ich noch von Win95/98/98SE habe bootet auf dieser HW. Was stellen die ewig gestrigen BIOS-Ersteller sich eigentlich vor?
> 
> Auch mußte ich überhaupt erstmal ein Diskettenlaufwerk auftreiben, was ich woanders ausbauen mußte.

 

Falls Du Windows auf der Kiste hast: MSI hat auf den CDs ein LiveUpdate Programm, das automatisch Updates runterlädt - die BIOS-Updates lassen sich dann auch oft unter Windows direkt starten (zumindest war das bei meinem alten MSI-Board K9N Neo-F so).

----------

## UTgamer

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   
> 
> Ich bin noch mitten drinnen und schaue dort nachher mal, das neueste BIOS-Update das irgend etwas an den CPU-Erkennungen fixen soll kann ich nicht brennen. Da es für DOS ist. Jedoch kein DOS das ich noch von Win95/98/98SE habe bootet auf dieser HW. Was stellen die ewig gestrigen BIOS-Ersteller sich eigentlich vor?
> 
> Auch mußte ich überhaupt erstmal ein Diskettenlaufwerk auftreiben, was ich woanders ausbauen mußte. 
> ...

 

Danke, habe es doch noch geschaft, das 2. Problem bei den Disketten war das Brennutilitie und Image nicht auf eine einzige Diskette paßten. Ich habe jetzt doch noch ein DOS von Diskette zum laufen bekommen. Die selbststartenden Boot-CDs die ich mit einem DOS-Image versehen hatte und die woanders prima laufen hat das BIOS eben nicht starten wollen.

Danke für den Tip mit dem Windows-Liveupdate, ja ich hatte noch ein altes Windows2000 darauf installiert, war aber jetzt nicht mehr nötig, aber dann weiß ich es für das nächste mal.  :Smile: 

Auch habe ich im BIOS die von dir angesprochene Umstellung für IDE, RAID und AHCI. Voreingestellt war es auf IDE jetzt habe ich auf AHCI umgestellt, aber die seltsamen Fehlermeldungen wie z.B: 378:ff/00 und andere Zahlen auf einer ganzen Mobitorseite gefüllt blieben trotz umstellens und jetzt neuem BIOS.

Wenn ich die Fehlermeldung irgendwie wegbekäme wäre die neue Hauptplatine ja super.

Bei der Installation habe ich noch auf sda installiert, mittlerweile behauptet der Kernel das wäre devs sdb. Allein diese Fehlererkennung hat mich schon ein paar Stunden gekostet gehabt.

Also ich kann von diesem Mainboard zur Zeit noch abraten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Treiber für dein Marvell GbE Chip kannst du immer von www.marvell.com runterladen.
> 
> Die Treiber sind up2date. Mit den original Treibern wirst du keine probleme haben.
> ...

 Sind das die hier? http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?dId=153&pId=36

----------

